# 1  2011  -   ??
, ,   1  2011      ???

----------



----------

,    -    ,  ?

----------

...

      ...     -   ,    ...

----------

25  2011    .  ,  -      ,      .      .

----------

2011.4.4 -      :Smilie:

----------

!

----------


## prgrmr

,           :
 2010   .           (  5.01).
     25.02.2011 .  -7-6/179@    ().     ( 5.02)     2010.       (    2010 ).
   (    2  2010 . N 66).     5.02      .
,     (  5.03)???
PS



> 2011.4.4 -


. ,     ?     4.24  30 ,     ...

----------

?

----------


## prgrmr

:Smilie:

----------

http://nalogy.ru/download.html

----------


## prgrmr

, ,      " " ( )...

----------


## cleose

,  ,      2 ,    ?    - ,   1        ..

----------


## arven

:       . 
, ,     ? 

.

----------


## arven

:     ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,


    01.04.2011 -7-6/245@

----------

> 01.04.2011 -7-6/245@


,

----------


## cleose

> :     ?


  :Redface: ,          ""

----------

,       .   27         .1  .2,    ,    .     ,     .

----------

, -  ,     ?      ,     .....

----------


## maria85

-  ...   ,  , ,    ,    ...

----------

,    ,   ,   1         . -  ?

----------


## prgrmr

> 01.04.2011 -7-6/245@


.

----------


## Bucom

> ,


 ""  :
    22  2010 . N 108 "        22  2003 .  67, ...": "2. ,             2011 ."
    2  2010 . N 66 "    ": "7. ,             2011 ."
    01.04.2011 -7-6/245@ "    ": "2. ,                 2011 ."

----------


## _2006

,       ?

----------


## _YA_

()

----------


## _2006

.     ?  ..  ,   : ,     ..?

----------


## _YA_

> "...               ,             ."


         -

----------


## _2006

!   :Smilie:

----------

,  (  )     ?        ....   ...
  .

----------


## yk_kit

, !       ,        2011 !    ,       ?! !

----------


## santa06

+1

----------

5%  10%  ... ,   -    ...

----------

,         -)   ....
  ,  ,  "5%  10%  ..." (((

----------

,   1000, :
_1 ... 420 (42% > 5%)
_2 ... 130 (13% > 5%)
_3 ... 60 (6% > 5%)
 ... 390 (  5%)

----------

,   ) ,   )
      "  "  :Smilie:  
 ,-         ,  . - ?

----------

...                   ...

----------

...   ...

----------

:Wink:

----------

(        :Smilie:  ),    ?

----------


## 1122

> (        ),    ?

----------

> ,   ) ,   )
>       "  "


   ...

----------


## atlantis

,    ?

----------


## mafon

1  2 ?
    4.24.1   ,      :Frown: 
    ,       ....
  !!!

----------


## KL-ena

.

----------

4.24.1   .1  ,2 -   0710099 " "

----------

> ,   1000, :
> _1 ... 420 (42% > 5%)
> _2 ... 130 (13% > 5%)
> _3 ... 60 (6% > 5%)
>  ... 390 (  5%)


   - .- - 1111
  - 11111
   - 1111
 :Smilie: 
           3  .   ..  ? :yes: 
 ,     ... :Wow:

----------

3-           .    0710099  .            4.24.1  ,      .     , !

----------

- ( 5)     . 
   ( ,    1 .2001 )  . ,         ,       (        :Smilie:

----------


## gordana

** ,     4.24.1   ,    .

,                  0710099  .

----------

gordana
     -  " 5",  "   5",    ""...
    "     ",    3     66,    071005.
http://www.klerk.ru/attach.php?file=3233&mode=load 
    ,         ,    ""        ?  :Frown:

----------


## atlantis



----------

gordana, !       .

----------

c?
49.             ,          () .

----------

?

----------


## atlantis

,  ,

----------

!  ,                .  ""?

----------


## flower0584

1:8.2      ?

----------

> ?


 ,  ?

----------

> 5%  10%  ... ,   -    ...


         ( ;     /  66     )

----------


## _YA_

> !  ,                .  ""?


  :Smilie:

----------


## GOYA

> 1  2 ?
>     4.24.1   ,     
>     ,       ....
>   !!!


               ?  ?     01.04.2011 .              2011 .

----------


## GOYA

2011 .

----------


## GOYA

29      ((

----------


## Nancy_S

7 -    ...

----------

22   !  :yes:

----------


## GOYA

27-  ,31-    .

----------


## Nancy_S

, ,       ,      , ..    : ",  ,     ,     .2"....    ,         2010 !!!      ,     !!!!      ???   ,  ????

----------


## New Foreheads

,   6  -   1,2?

----------

24-    ,  30-    ,    (:

----------

> 24-    ,  30-    ,    (:



... - .

      ,   -   ,    ?

----------

> , ,       ,      , ..    : ",  ,     ,     .2"....    ,         2010 !!!      ,     !!!!      ???   ,  ????


  ,  .   ,   ,    -  ,    , ,    2

----------


## Bucom

-    0710099.

----------

,          ?     1

----------


## neli77

?

----------

,   ,   ,         1?

----------

> ,   ,   ,         1?


    ,      1  2 , "" (    ,     , .5  .)     .

----------

?(  1    130)    ((

----------


## _

( )

----------

> ?(  1    130)    ((


     ,  ,        ,  ,     " "

----------


## cleose

> ?(  1    130)    ((


  "" ?  1210

----------

> "" ?  1210


           ?

----------

!  ,                .  ""? 

  ,      ,            .

----------


## CatWoman

_6. ,   -          :

)                (   _ 

  ,    ,  ?

----------

66 -    :Asthanos:

----------


## 1

..!    +,  !           ?

----------


## _YA_

> ?


.

----------


## KL-ena

.    20- ,    .    .    :Frown:

----------

0710099      -    0710001?        (..         )?

----------


## Katrin S.

.   :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> 66 -


     01.04.2011 -7-6/245@   .



> 0710099      -    0710001?        (..         )?


   " ",     .     (   -   )   .     .

----------


## 777

,     ,  ,         .2,            ????

----------


## saigak

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm 
http://www.klerk.ru/blank/    .

----------


## 777

.  ,    ,,   "",/       - .      ???   , 3-      31.12.2009 ?

----------

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=103394

      ?

----------

-

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

.     ,       66.,      0710001  0710002,      -              (    )     0710099 -  ,           .     - 0710001  0710002 -             -     ..    -      ,      -     -    ,   ,       -     ...        ?   ?    ....  :Wow:

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm 

 1  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ,      ,  ,   ,         
: MS-Excel :: : 59 

   ,    -  .  ,   ,     . .

----------


## 777

.  94 ,   "".

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> 1  
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  ,      ,  ,   ,         
> : MS-Excel :: : 59


  -        -      3  . 

     ( )    -        -     ,  31  .    31  ,  .

----------


## Ammi_Anuta

> ,    ,,   "",/       - .      ???   , 3-      31.12.2009 ?


    ,     ,  ...   3-  - ,       2010  -     -      :Smilie:

----------

> .  94 ,   "".


    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,   ,     . .


        (., ., . 11     ).    -     .

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/b001.htm 
> 
>  1  
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  ,      ,  ,   ,         
> : MS-Excel :: : 59


         ,    .

----------

> (., ., . 11     ).    -     .


  ?

----------


## 777

Ammi_Anuta;-    ,     ,  ...   3-  - ,       2010  -     -     .
1-        ,       ,      ,  3              ?

2-       ,          :
1 . 01.04.2011 ;
 2 . 31.12.2010 .;
 3 . 31.12.2009.  .

----------

1        ,       ,      ,   ,    ,         .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    .


,       ,   ,   .        .



> ?


.   : "  "  -   .    ,    (   ):     ,          .

----------


## neli77

36- , ,       0710099      3 !   :       ? ,       ,     ,      071099.  !

----------

:Wow:   :Wow:  , !    18,  18.2,        2410(   ) ,      2460 (),  2400 ( )   , ..   2300+2460.    2300-2410.     . :Dezl:   -    .2400   .2500   :Wow:

----------


## 777

neli77;  36- , ,       0710099      3 !   :       ? ,       ,     ,      071099.  !

     ,     ,    3 ,   .0710099,       0710001,       3 ( 02.07.2010 . 66 ),    0710099,  ???
,

----------

> neli77;  36- , ,       0710099      3 !   :       ? ,       ,     ,      071099.  !


       0710099,    66  02.07.2010 .       0710001.  

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=103394

----------

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...e=LAW;n=103394

----------

,    , ,     ?     ,     1   ?

----------


## saigak

-   , -.   ""  .    " "          .   ,    ,  ,  .  -   .

----------

> ,    , ,     ?     ,     1   ?


  .
 16    77    ++ .

----------


## 777

.11,112,113,        .0710099??????

----------

> .11,112,113,        .0710099??????


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=301

=====

----------


## Dikovinka

,  .         .   .              "       ",   18.2 . 2.0  "+"     "",      .            .      ?  !

----------


## saigak

> ?  !


 :yes:

----------


## Dikovinka

,      "   "?   -     1-    2.    ,    .  18.2 . 2.0,   , "" 1          0710099?       !

----------


## saigak

> -     1-    2.


     1....   ..

----------


## Dikovinka

!        ,               "   ".    -  -     ,        :Frown:

----------


## 777

.  ,     ,        !

----------


## CatWoman

,   44      213   .,      1210     1260   ?

----------

> ?  !


 ,       ,  ?

----------

> ( )


_,   !  :Smilie: )   ,    ,      !             :Smilie: )

----------

1 **    ?

----------


## Agabala

, ,         ?    () ? ,   -     ,      . 2        (2410).

----------


## ka

,     1 ,       "". 
  . 
 " " -   68.4.2,     68.4.1. 
       18   99.1  68.4.1,         "   "...

 - ?     "   "?    ,      "" ?

----------


## nata_fed_

18       .   2  -   .  . 20     , ,      :Wow:    . -  ,   ?!

----------


## Dikovinka

,       18    .      "     ",     . ,     "",         .    18    2       !!!! ??!!!

----------


## Bucom

> -  ,   ?!


        ,    . ..  .

----------

> ,       18    .      "     ",     . ,     "",         .    18    2       !!!! ??!!!


   (**     25 )     2410 -  ,    ,  ,     - ..   18.

----------


## akvilon

2,       2410,   +. 1 7.7    1    2350 " " .          180.        1 ?

----------

I  2011 

     18.04.2011  -4-6/6116 ,     ( ,     ,     ),      02.07.2010  66          2011 .

    ,     " ...",       24.01.2011  07-02-18/01,                     ,      .

    2011         , ..    ,      02.07.2010  66.

:  ""

----------


## Bucom

> 2011         , ..    ,      02.07.2010  66.


,      - " ..."!
,      .         ,    .

----------

> ,      - " ..."!


.   ,  :



> 24.01.2011 N 07-02-18/01
> "  ,  ,     *     2010* "





> ,      .         ,    .


         .

----------


## 777

,  . 2     /     01.04.2011,    01.04.2010,        2 .              ,
1   01.04.2011,
2   31.12.2010,
3   31.12.2009        ,   ???

----------

> ,  . 2     /     01.04.2011,    01.04.2010,        2 .              ,
> 1   01.04.2011,
> 2   31.12.2010,
> 3   31.12.2009        ,   ???


           -    .     -   ?

----------


## 777

.,    ,  .,       01.04.2011.,  31.03.2011.,        ?

----------

> .,    ,  .,       01.04.2011.,  31.03.2011.,        ?


 31.03.    .

----------


## ElenaNikolavna

- ,       2500      .       ,           2400, 2510, 2520 !!!

----------

> - ,       2500      .


  2400, 2510, 2520 


> ,           2400, 2510, 2520 !!!

----------


## olia2203

66            ?  ,  ?    2011 ?    1 ?    ,   ,        ?

----------


## 777

:  ElenaNikolavna
- ,       2500      .
  2400, 2510, 2520 
:      ,           2400, 2510, 2520 !!

  ,   ,     ,         .    , 2 ,  ,     ??

----------

> :  ElenaNikolavna
> - ,       2500      .
>   2400, 2510, 2520 
> :      ,           2400, 2510, 2520 !!
> 
>   ,   ,     ,         .    , 2 ,  ,     ??


  66 ?

----------


## 777

66 ?
  ,         ,   ,         . 2       .

----------


## 777

,    ,     ,       ?

----------

!   ,       .   ( 67)   .    ,       66 02.07.2010. ,           : .  .2.      -     .   ,      1.     1,           .       ?   ,     ""   .2

----------

> 66 ?
>   ,         ,


. 5   4.
       .

----------

> 66            ?  ,  ?    2011 ?    1 ?    ,   ,        ?


 .

----------


## Yukas

+

----------


## 777

;. 5   4.
       .

    ,     ,     . 149?

----------

,    .      ,   ,   .               ?   -      .    :Smilie:      ,      :Smilie:     - ,      ,     10  ?

----------

,     :Smilie:

----------

> ;. 5   4.
>        .
> 
>     ,     ,     . 149?





> 


  .
  -   .
  ,     (1  ).
   -  ...  :Wink:

----------

> ,    .      ,   ,   .               ?


.


> -      .        ,         - ,      ,     10  ?


  ,        -      10,  10  .

----------


## Medditerrian

:

 -.

 -  1 7.7.  ?

  :
":   ( 5.01)
 1 
     -    010030003.
 1 
     -    010070003."

    :

"...< ="384">
			< ="0" ="0"/>
			< ="0" ="0">
				< ="0" ="0"/>
			</>
		</>
	</>
</>"

   1-    ?

----------

> ,          ""


, .1 -

----------


## Bucom

> 1-    ?


,      .

----------


## Imelnila

,      -     ?

----------

, ,      ?     ???    1 -     ...

----------

> , ,      ?     ???    1 -     ...


 ,   -   !
  ?!

----------


## Angel1978

1  8.2         ?

----------


## rempk

,    .
      -1  -2 .  2011.

----------

> ,   -   !
>   ?!


  ??? ?
     -     ,  -   ...    .    ""(((

----------

-   .   ???   66     0710099 (   ?)

----------

.
    :7. ,             2011 .
    2011!

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/219430/

----------

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------

,   ,        ,        1?    ?  * ?    4    **.            ?

----------

?

----------


## 1989

!  ,     #173.     -  ?   ,  ? , , ..))

----------


## Nata07

> ?


  :Frown:

----------


## Lada52

> 1 **    ?


  ..

----------


## Lada52

> .     ?  ..  ,   : ,     ..?


 ,     **  ( ,     )  ** (,   ,      ).

----------


## Dikovinka

(19).  . 1  2     (     3  ),     66.     ,     !!!!     , .   99.   ,  ,       1  2.   1 8.2  2.0  .  .   "  ( 2011 ).  1 8.2  2.0   2 1-       .  ""  .      "",     18/02       "" (   ). !         !

----------

> 1 8.2  2.0   2 1-       .  ""  .      "",     18/02       "" (   ). !         !


    -    :yes:

----------


## Hana-Hana

Dikovinka   ,    ,     ,  1 8,2  .2400  .2300  .2460 (. 2460 -   +).
   1-.

----------

,   " "  1  ""   ""?

----------

:    1 ""  .1  .2    ?

----------

,     1 . 2011 , , ,      2?. .

----------


## Buh545

-       1 ?       5    .

----------

> ,     1 . 2011 , , ,      2?. .

----------


## -2

> ,     1 . 2011 , , ,      2?. .


  ,      18/02,      2450 " "    ,      .        2400 " " ( )

----------

.2      .    .  ?

----------

18/02   ,  ..       ,      ?

----------


## Hana-Hana

1     :
      11-13  10/99.    :
...    *   ,    ;

              :

    *      ;
    *   ;
    *   ;
    *  ;
* *  .*

      "1"               91.01 " "  91.02 " ".

-,       .2350 " "

----------


## Hana-Hana

> ,   " "  1  ""   ""?


 -  -  .
  1 7,7    .
       .

----------


## Hana-Hana

> .2      .    .  ?


      ?

  :

*   "   " (  2410)*      .

      "1"      ( ) : 

    *       68.04.1        68.04.2       ,      ,     18/02.
    *    99.01.1 "        "    68.04.1 "  "   ,       ,     18/02. 
*
  "" (  2460)*    ,   , ,       .

  ,  :

    *,  ,    ;
    *   ,        ;
    *  ()         ()    () ,         ;
    *     09    99 "  "         (,      )  ;
    *     77    99         (,      )  ;
    *   . 

      "1"        99.01            ,        99.02.4 "     "         99.09 "   "   .


 -     .2460, . ,     "-"

----------

4/99 "  "

----------


## vika-ever

, ,   76              .1? 

        ,    91  99 ?

))

----------

> , ,   76              .1?







> ,    91  99 ?


91    ;  99   1370.

----------


## 777

"",    ,  ,       14 ,        ,             ??

----------


## StepinaNina

!!!    2011

----------


## 777

StepinaNina;  !!!    2011  /
    . 195 ,      ""   3    66.

,  ,         ?

----------


## StepinaNina

195.     .   :  
   ,   
  ,

----------

1      ?

----------

> "",    ,  ,       14 ,        ,             ??


http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...&postcount=362

----------


## cleose

,    .. ..

----------

> ,    .. ..


   ?

----------

.2   2520       ( . )??

----------


## Morena

,      (),  2.0 (2.0.21.2),     ,     "",    ,     :Frown:   -   ?

----------


## StepinaNina

,           . ,       .   !!!!     ,       .

----------

, ,         . 2460 "",    . 2410?       1 :  8.2.    2460  :   .99.1 "  ".

----------


## Imelnila

,  -        (         ),  -       .  ?        ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .     .  -.    ,..

----------


## Imelnila

> .     .  -.    ,..


  ,      ?

----------


## ˸

> :
>   cleose 
>    ,    .. ..
>    ?


          ?
   ,      ,  ""

----------


## avk-olga

2        . 2410, 
    2010     . 180.1
 18  .
,   ,     . 2410,
  -    2410?        ?

----------


## kotenokn

630 (  ....) 2010           ? .

----------


## 2006

> 630 (  ....) 2010           ? .


   1520

----------

> 1520


  :yes:

----------

,        .
     - -.

----------


## @

> ,        .


  :Wink:

----------

> ,           .


 .

----------

,      ( 2011),        :Cool:

----------

> 2        . 2410,


 .



> 2010     . 180.1


    2003    150  (   N 475,   N 102  14.11.2003)



> 18  .
> ,   ,     . 2410,
>   -    2410?


      2     180? 


> ?


   ?

----------


## 2006

,    76    -      1230  1260?

----------

> ,      ( 2011),


  ...

----------

> ,    76    -      1230  1260?


  -  1260 .

----------


## avk-olga

> .
>     2003    150  (   N 475,   N 102  14.11.2003)
>       2     180?    ?


 :Big Grin:  .



> ,    76    -      1230  1260?


 ,      1260,
 ,

----------


## 34

> .
> 
>  ,      1260,
>  ,


  31  2010  2009 -  76.     1260           (. 240)?

----------


## 2006

> :
>  ,      1260,
>  ,

----------


## kotenokn

"   1520"
      630 ,   ,        -   .        2011,     2010  ,  ,            1.   .  -   ""???  :Frown:

----------

,   1,2 ,3 ...
  15.12.2010    4,23.3

----------


## 2006

> 31  2010  2009 -  76.     1260           (. 240)?


    1260,       -

----------

,  :

** -       

** -    ,   "      (    )"

** -     ;      ;       .    ,  "    ,             "

    ?

----------

,  ,    1  "  " (.  910).        ,    .     2  ()   (. 220),        .  ...

----------


## zarichuk

!
  ,  .
   ,   .... 
   ,      ,          . 
 !        , ,     ...

----------


## 777

,      ?

----------


## 777

2 .

----------


## irsi

,   .  -  .  .1-2  xls-   .        ,    ?

----------


## zarichuk

> ,      ?


  ,     :Big Grin:         ,     .
 68    ,     ,    ... 
     ,      :Wow:

----------


## zarichuk

> 2 .


     ...
     ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> 


     .    .       (.. "  "?):
1) #13
2) . 2
3)  
4) #47
5) #5
             . 1).

----------


## 777

1.- !
   ,  .
    ,   .... 
    ,      ,         . 
  !        , ,     ...

           ?

2-     ...
      ?
    .
     .

----------


## Bucom

> ...     ?


      .

----------


## zarichuk

> ?
>      .


1.     ...       ,    .  :yes:  8.2    ...  
 ... 
2.  .


.     ...   ...      :Wow:

----------


## zarichuk

,

----------

??

----------


## zarichuk

. 
   .

 ,       ,        :Embarrassment:   :yes:   :Wink:

----------

> ??


, ...

----------

!  !!!    2010,     .    2010,        ,   ,   (    ).    ,     31  .    ?   ?         2010 ?        ..    ,  ?

----------


## kotenokn

+1      :yes:

----------

2009  2010 ,            .

----------

,           3-5...    ?

----------

,  ,        ?      1   ,      ?         ?

----------

> , ...


  ?

           .

----------

> ,           3-5...    ?


  .

----------

> ?
> 
>            .


    -  ,     .  ?

       .

----------


## terrain

.
 3     .       ,    !       ?   .  2            ? ,   .      .       .

----------

> .


   ,   ?
      ?
  .
 :Wow:

----------

** 

       (. 3 . 14  N 129-, . 29        ).
    (. 49  4/99):
-  ;
-     .
           ,          .
      ,   ""           .



        (   ) :
-  ;
-     ;
-    ;
-     ;
-           ;
-  ;
-  ,     ,      <*>            (. 2 . 13  N 129-, . 5  4/99).

   ,     ,                                 (. . 24, 28  4/99, . "", "" . 30, . 85        ).         ,    ,         "" (. 28  4/99).

----------

,    1130      1         1 ?
   ,  ,  ,   . -        ,      ? :Frown: 
  ... :Frown:

----------

> ,   ?
>       ?
>   .


1.  :       .
2.  /:     .  (           ).
3.    (. .2)   .                     . 
4.      ,    " 4/99". 
5.   . "49.             ,          () ."

----------

c, ,    2  .      180.1"      "?
        .

----------


## NATA_LYA

3 ?

----------

> c, ,    2  .      180.1"      "?
>         .


  2460.

----------

> 3 ?


.

----------


## zarichuk

,      2010      ?
  2009. ? 

  ,      ?  :Cool:

----------



----------


## Buh780

,    ,          ? 

    2010 ,    ,  ,          .

----------


## _2011

!     ! -   -          ????

----------


## Hana-Hana

> ,    ,          ? 
> 
>     2010 ,    ,  ,          .


 -,      2010   2009

----------


## Hana-Hana

> -,      2010   2009


 - .10  4/99    ,  ,      ,          ,      .

----------


## 07

:
1.       . 2350 ( )   . 2460 (),  "__ "?

2.   ,     18/02,     . 2410 (   )? !    . 2460.   !   :yes:

----------


## grebenka

!
   ,   10 .   ,      5  ,    ,   3, 4  5 . 
,  (  ) -    ,     ,         - ?    -       ?     - ,    ?
 .

----------

> !
>    ,   10 .   ,      5  ,    ,   3, 4  5 .


      3-5?      .



> ,  (  ) -    ,     ,         - ?


 


> -       ?


 


> - ,    ?


.

----------


## grebenka

** , !
,    -     , . .     .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 3-5?      .


  ?

----------


## Koten

, -            (    130)?

----------


## 1

,  , ,        1260 ,   ,      1210  .   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

- 1  ?  ,      !!!
     :
 -    1  2011 . (. : 7804)
 .    .

----------


## Flana

,       .  1220 "      " -  19 ,    ?         ,     .      ,     .    ? 
 .

----------

> ,       .  1220 "      " -  19 ,    ?         ,     .      ,     .    ?
>  .


 -  ? 
       19  31.03.11,    .   ,     .

----------


## Flana

,   .    .    19  -  ?    .       .

----------

> ,   .    .    19  -  ?    .       .


  ,      , ,    ,      19   .

----------

, ,      1    ?

----------


## Bucom

> 1    ?


21

----------


## Bucom

> - 1  ?


    (  ).        .

----------


## mmmm

,       2460 ""  ( 18\02  ).
      1,       2410 "   ".
,   ?   2011  2010       2410   .... 
    -   ? !

----------


## saigak

...- .

----------

,           ?    18      2?

----------


## saigak

> ,


   -   .

----------


## 79

, ,   ...
  2300      33,    2410 11.,  -  ???     44?  !

----------


## ..

> 2410 11


         0.

----------


## 79

> 0.


,    ...   11   ?

----------


## ..

:yes:

----------


## 79

> 


 ,    ,     ,   ?

----------


## ..

.      :Smilie:

----------


## Lada52

> ,           ?    18      2?


     ,    ,         ! :Smilie:

----------


## Ryska

,  !

      .   1    .  03.05.11  .      16  , ,   ,        (  3     -  , ). , ,      66      (((         . "  ... ,    " " 0710099  3   2011,      . ( )      . 
        ()  ,      .
   071009    66  02.07.2010. " 
  , ,    .     .    ,   1   , .   2    4-,  "".  , ,  : "   50 . -  ".      ,    .  
         .     ( - 100 .  2 ),   10    . 
             ,  15 . (             4 . 2010 .   ,  ,   ).  ,  ,  400 .
     ?   ,      ....    ,   ...

----------


## BOBKA

> ,    ,         !


 :Smilie: ))       ( 12  ), , ,       :Smilie:

----------


## zunechka

.1170        .1210 ? 1-  1170        1210 :  1211=...     .

----------


## saigak

08 ,    .

----------

, .   :         ,       2421 " ..   "      ? .

----------

,  ...
 :      2010 28.04.11   2308(.).      ?   ,           .   ,              .   ?

----------

?  :Wow:

----------


## saigak

> ?   ,           .   ,              .   ?


 .   .

----------


## 89

> ,    ,     ,   ?


       ,        6  ,   .2410   263 .,     .68.4.1. 
       .2400 .2.  ?       ((

----------

,    .  .2  .2300   ,     ,  .2410    ,        .     .     .2410  ,          4 .       ,  .68.4.1    .      .2   .     ..

----------

